# Pride Screwed Ricco



## ace (Aug 11, 2003)

Oooooooo My God.

Ricco Domiates The Fight Showing Better 
Stand up & Take Down Skills Than NOG.

Perform Ground & pound to the T.
Nog Had some Great Submisson attepts But
Nothig Ricco could not get out off.

Than The Time expiers I thought Ricco had the Dis.
But to My Suprise & evreryone elses it went to Nog.

My Jaw hit the Floor Pride had a Great Show
But Screwwd Ricco.


----------



## JDenz (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't think Ricco dominated the fight at all just like I don't think quinton dominated the fight.  Ricco won the first round that is it.    He landed one knee that didn't stager Nog at all even though it was a great knee.  He had a few good takedowns but Nog beat him in striking in rounds 2,3 rocked Ricco with the hook when he went for the knee one to many times.  I thought he dominated on the ground  He probley attempted 100 submissions in 20 minutes to Ricco's maybe 1.   Ricco's ground and pound wasn't that good he landed three clean shots the ones where he put his knee on Nog's arm and bashed him the only other shots he got were when Nog opened up going for submission.   I think that if Busta wouldn't have kept laying on his butt he would have beat Rampage to for the same reasons.


----------



## ace (Aug 12, 2003)

I guess some people saw a differnt fight Than i did.:erg: :erg:
Ricco Beat Nog at everystage of the Game
And I watched him Win The Whole Fight.

Look at Nog's Eye When the end of the fight came.
Pride Gave Ricco The Shat Much Like They Did to Royce.

I guess it's does not pay to piss Pride off.


----------



## J-kid (Aug 13, 2003)

They could at least did a split decision.


----------



## JDenz (Aug 13, 2003)

They always say every broadcast that they don't do round by round scoring but on overall damage.  Nog rocked Ricco with the punh Ricco had the solid kee but Nog didn't look rocked.  Also Nog was close with the triangle.


----------



## ace (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *They always say every broadcast that they don't do round by round scoring but on overall damage.  Nog rocked Ricco with the punh Ricco had the solid kee but Nog didn't look rocked.  Also Nog was close with the triangle. *



Landed More Shots With the Hands He Landed Solid Low
Kicks Used A Flying Knee He was far Supirrior on the feet.

He Took Nog down at will He Used a Smart Ground & Pound
Game Nog Tried Many Time To Use Submisson Holds
But Ricco Escaped Them All.

He Should have Just Armlocked him Like He Did at Abu Dahbi.
If any Thing Ricco should get a shot at the UFC Titel.,


----------



## kenpo12 (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm sorry, but Ricco didn't put squat together in that fight.  Granted he was on top alot but his strikes were weak and he didn't go for any submissions.  Noguera clearly attempted the most submissions and made the best effort to finish the fight.


----------



## JDenz (Aug 21, 2003)

Well I wouldn't say that, Ricco had a real real strong first round.  THe knees were nice but it didn't seem to hurt nog at all.   I think that if Ricco would have attempted  a few subs or would have ground and pound like Fedor he would have won.  He was throwing training room stuff.


----------



## ace (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo12 _
> *I'm sorry, but Ricco didn't put squat together in that fight.  Granted he was on top alot but his strikes were weak and he didn't go for any submissions.  Noguera clearly attempted the most submissions and made the best effort to finish the fight. *



Saw a different Fight. Listen to the anouncers table.
Bas Colmen They all had Thought Ricco 1
Quote Colmen That was a Bad Dis!


;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Elfan (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-kid _
> *They could at least did a split decision. *



The judges don't talk together and "make" a split decision when its a close fight.  Its the individual opinion of the judges. 

For me it was a close fight, but close in an unusal way.  While normaly its close because they both are trying to do the same thing and its hard to say who did better, in this fight they took totally differnt approaches.  Ricco went for superior position and GnP while NOG tried a variety of submissions.


----------



## JDenz (Aug 25, 2003)

I am not 100 percent sure but I think that the 10 kilo rule was in effect for the fight.


----------



## ace (Sep 11, 2003)

When did They come up with the 15 Kilo??

And when did The Ref tell Ricco to improve Position???
Well im Done on This Subject.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 11, 2003)

The kilo rule has been around for a while, Hume said they were telling him to improve all fight.  We don't hear everything on tv I am sure, We actully miss alot on the American telecast.


----------



## ace (Sep 12, 2003)

:redeme: :redeme:


----------



## Elfan (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I am not 100 percent sure but I think that the 10 kilo rule was in effect for the fight. *



Its 15 kilo I belive, but there was only a 10 kilo differnce so no bonus for that.


----------

